# Possible broken wrist ......artghhh



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My middle boy went to our local hill with the school snowboard club. We got a bunch of texts and calls from him he's at the ski patrol HQ. Lots of pain and on the way to hospital now.

We were going to a bigger resort/hill in 2 weeks. I told him to take it easy...

I also tried talking both of them into wrist guards last night. The oldest decided to wear mine the middle said " dad I don't need those " looks like we are enacting a new rule in addition to helmets, wrist guards.

Hope he's ok, I'll update as I learn more
-Slyder


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Slyder, hope your boy's alright. Just wanted to let you in on some info I heard from some of my fellow Ski Patrollers. They told me that although wrist guards are great for preventing injuries to the wrist, they actually increase your likelihood of obtaining an upper arm injury/ dislocating a shoulder because of the dynamics of how the wrist guard keeps your wrist straight.
Having said all of that I have not done any research on this myself, nor can I surely say which sources my fellow patrollers got this particular info from, but it may be something to consider researching. Again this is all mere speculation and there is no real merit to this information (except maybe it came from a ski patroller ).
Glad to hear the helmet rule though, I'm a big fan of those things 

Have a good season! -Karl


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will deffinately ask out orthopedic about that and see if he has any info on that subject. Thanks for the insight on that.
I just got the texts and he is in a tremendous amount of pain and this kid has been through so much medical wise. It really sadens me to have another issue arise. I just pray if it is a break, it's a simple break if there is such a thing.

-Slyder


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

I feel for you sir, my first year on patrol and I've seen only one person in tremendous pain (broken arm), quite an experience. I guess the only comfort anyone can give you is that he's in the hospital now and that he should be in good hands. Wish I could give you a better idea of what your son is dealing with but I wasn't there and even if I was, I don't have Superman X-ray vision :/ Also, if it is "just" the wrist then another comforting piece of information is there's not allot that can go horribly wrong in there.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry I should reword my last statement about "not allot that can go horribly wrong with the wrist", what I meant was there's only one thing that would worry me about a wrist injury - lack of circulation to the wrist/hand. But patrollers are trained to recognize it. So really wrist injuries are pretty minor, allot of pain but minor.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

he's still waiting for an xray


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

CrazyCanuck said:


> although wrist guards are great for preventing injuries to the wrist, they actually increase your likelihood of obtaining an upper arm injury/ dislocating a shoulder because of the dynamics of how the wrist guard keeps your wrist straight.


From what I've read, that notion is urban legend.
O'Neill paper

Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury

http://www.physioroom.com/experts/expertupdate/snowboarding_wrist_injury.php

I haven't yet found a wrist brace that so sturdy that it eliminates all motion at the wrist. In addition, there's a fairly large joint in between the wrist and the shoulder that is still free to move and disperse forces.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn, i hope its not to serious. Best of luck.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Best of luck to your son Slyder. Be sure that somebody looks over the x-rays good. The ER doc didn't see my dislocated wrist and it was out for over 2 days. 

PS even if the wrist guard moving injury wasn't a myth almost any arm injury is preferable to a wrist injury. The wrist is just such a complicated joint with out much muscle around it for support.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Dec 13, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> From what I've read, that notion is urban legend.
> O'Neill paper
> 
> Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury
> ...


Thank you very much for those articles, I'll make sure to print one off and bring it up at the next briefing. I may consider actually wearing wrist guards on duty now. You can never be too safe


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh ya he's done for a while, their giving him some pain meds now.
Trying to sedate him now so that the orthopedic guy can set the wrist

-Slyder


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I went through this last year with my 5 year old . Very hard to watch kids in pain. After it is cast it will feel alot better. Praying for a fast recovery for him:thumbsup:


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn that sucks! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Owch! I broke my right wrist two years ago and man... Talk about pain... Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

That's rough, buddy. Hoping for a fast recovery so you can get the whole fam back out on the slopes next year. Get protective bubble boarding suits!


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Broke mine on Monday. Sucks, but it happens. Was a little short on cash and decided not to buy some wrist guards. WELL, I paid for that stupid move. Hope he feels better! Once he gets it casted, he will be fine. Tell his older brother to watch out, before the little one learns he can use that cast like a club!!!:laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Boooooooo! Heal well young Slyder!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

People that say wrist guards are bad and will injury the arm more are trying to get out of wearing them. The underlying mechanics of this statement is usually the "uncoolness" of wearing them.

That said: I have always worn them and hard hard falls. The things work great and are not a hinderance, I would never ride without them. If you have points you can bail on, you will fall safer. Gay or not optically, in snowboaring you cannot even see the guards, so it doesn't apply. 

Biomex Level brand gloves, or the Burton ones with the shaft on the top work great. Just make sure they are a tight fit.

Also, wrist injuries are the most comlicated ones to heal. Takes up to a year in some cases, and in other the pain never goes away. Would you like to live with this? Or rather have a broken arm that will heal cleanly and quickly?

Most people think that their wrist is where their watch sits but is more towards the lower section of the palm. The bones of the Carpus consist of the Scaphoid, Lunate, Triquetral, Pisiform, Hamate, Capitate, Trapezoid, and the Trapezium. The Scaphoid and Lunate articulate with the Radius, to form the wrist joint. Lots of shit can go wrong there compared to 2 bones in your arm.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that a break of the radius at the socket part of the bone? If it is that is one weird break.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I broke mine 2 years ago...should have been wearing wrist guards. I do know. I have my son wearing the burton mitts with wrist guards. I think wrists are the worst extremity to injure.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes for a speedy recovery for Trevor. He was pretty sedated last night so I didn't get the details of what happened and it was about 3 am when they got home. He will see the orthopedic guy either today or early next week and I'll have more details and I'll ask him about the wrist guards as well.



john doe said:


> Is that a break of the radius at the socket part of the bone? If it is that is one weird break.


Yes it is the radius bone where it meets the socket, actually the growth plate I believe from the limited info in the texts I was getting

These things happen, and from the posts, are quite common in this sport. We try to take the precautions best we can.
Thanks again to all
-Scott


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Dang sucks to hear that for sure. Hopefully the little guy will be back out there this season, and if not at least it is just a broken arm. I'll be praying for a speedy recovery and minimal pain.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Best wishes to Trevor for a speedy recovery!! Hope that is not his writing hand!

I got the exact same injury some 13 years ago... Wrist guard would not have helped as I fell with my arm "flat" on the ground, with radius facing up, then crushed it with the weight of my body...

As for wrist guards, we bought rollerblades to my son this summer, the salesman sold us wrists guards, saying they were the most common injury. Mind you, the next day my son broke is arm, both the radius and ulna, about 1 inch above the wrist guard. Orthopedist told us the wrist guard probably acted as a "lever" and transfered the force of the impact to the forearm. 

However, they also said it was easier to fix than growth plate fracture.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

As a parent, you always wish that you could be in pain instead of your child. I hope everything heals up ok. Big Ups to Dad for being a good parent! 




ps: I always worry that my 5 year old son will do the same thing. He is fearless and eats shit really hard sometimes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

those distal radial fractures are very common all over the place. It looks like a clean fracture that should have been able to be reduced to within 1mm so it can heal. We do alot of surgeries on these types of fractures, probably 6 a week just in my hospital.... I hope he has a speedy recovery and does not need a plate and screws in that bad boy....

I will say that the wrist is probably the least painful fracture I have had. Ribs were in the middle on the pain scale just because you feel it with every breath. The worst pain ever was my clavicle/colar bone. I think the leg would be the worst. I have broken a few bones in my foot and that sucked because it was hard to heal, anytime you step on it, it opens the fracture....


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

That sucks man, I hope he gets to feeling better. After breaking my right wrist twice snowboarding, I got some Level gloves. They have a special wrist guard built in called Biomex that's been researched and tweaked by lots of chiropractors and scientists. It's really effective at protecting your wrist (I think I remember reading that it guards from the three main types of wrist breaks). There are a few different models and they are kinda pricey (I got the Halfpipe model off Ebay for ~$70), but they definitely make a huge difference. They've been designed to be really easy to take on and off (I've heard that trying to wear wrist guards under gloves is a hassle), but they're also extremely warm, durable, and comfortable. They make for a great all-around glove. I'd highly recommend them for you or your sons if you want solid wrist protection. Either way, he'll heal soon enough and you guys will be back to shredding!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Telosin, great advice. I will be looking into some kinda of wrist gaurd built into gloves for him. 
My other boy and myself have Demon gaurds under the Dakine gloves and they can be a bit difficult to get on/off. 
They are now an integril part of our gear. Never thought it would happen to us, really never crossed my mind other than for myself, older and learning.

The boy is doing well, still on some pain meds and he goes in for a 2nd cast end of next week'ish. Still in a temp cast till swelling goes down.

-Slyder


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update: his seasons over*

Well I just learned tonight that his season is done. Orthopedic told him no riding till next year 

He is now in a cast from finger tips to shoulder.

Kills me, we were having a blast too. I miss riding with both the boys.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> Well I just learned tonight that his season is done. Orthopedic told him no riding till next year
> 
> He is now in a cast from finger tips to shoulder.
> 
> Kills me, we were having a blast too. I miss riding with both the boys.


Oooof! That sucks! At least you can use this as a good teaching moment to remind your son that:

A) He should wear wrist guards, and having to sit out the rest of this season was a direct result of his decision not to.

B) He should listen to his father, and having to sit out the rest of this season was a direct result of his decision not to.

Consequences are more easily remembered than rules!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update and Pic...*

What do you do with a thoroughly bored boy that loves snowboarding and has a broken wrist :dunno:

Flips in the fresh snow of course, as dad just shakes his head .....


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope he heals fast.

Unrepentant helmet/wristguard fanboy.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Wrist Break -Jan 2011*

Sorry to hear about your son. I broke my wrist the following day on Jan 7th - amazing how it can happen so fast. I am an older rider, and just had spinal surgery earlier in the year. I need to slow it up.

Anyway, take a look at the Flexmeter DOC as the top of the line integrated wrist guard and glove. I broke my wrist wearing triple 8'a and felt the plastic deform and kickback due to the force of my impact. I tried the Level Biomex, which are good, but lack the protection at the top of the wrist. Both gloves are made by Dr's at the ISSS or something like that and the Flexmeters have gone through more extensive testing that the Level's. I have yet to use them but they are by far more sturdy than my old triple 8's and despite my Dr's future warning, I will be back out there this season - albeit a bit slower and on a big, fat wide ride for my old *ss.

My Ortho said my injury would have been a lot worse without the guards and I got lucky. Speculation for sure but I've had injuries prevented with just the triple 8's so I believe him. So far, I hope to come out without any pins or what-not and I can tell the pain will be here for awhile.

Either way, helmet and wrist guards at a minimum, for life. Choose the best brand that fits your wallet but dont cheap out as you will pay in the long run one way or the other and better to have the best protection you can afford. Technically you can find Flexmeters at Snowboard Secrets but the site is a bit hokey - better to do extensive research and check with the ISSS (Ski injury.com) Hope your son gets well.


----------

